# 03 E39 M5 vrs. 06 E60 545i ? Beewang and others who have both.



## RobertV (Feb 13, 2003)

Folks,
Now that you have had a chance to put some miles on the 545, I wanted to hear some driving impressions you have about your E39 M5 vrs. your E60 545i.
I would get the sport package on the 545, plus I'm sure many other options.
I am more interested in the everyday ride and how they both feel when pushed to the limit in the twisties/freeway ramps. 
My thought is that the active sway bars in the 545i would give it an edge (both in every day use and the turns that make my blood pump), but I have never driven a M5 so I have no way to compare them.
TIA
REV
04 X5 4.4i
02 ALMS TT


----------



## KevinM (May 2, 2003)

Find a way to drive an M5...it is the only way to answer your question. I drove a 545 for several test drives. Then I drove an M5 - for me, it was over...


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

I am blessed to be able to own both cars. So allow me to do my best to break it down for you:  

Ride: E39 M5 has a firmer suspesion setup (no surprise there) and thus the E60 545 is going to be more civilized. However, that is not to say that the M5 is going to be tough as daily driver. I can't agree with that statement, but I will say that the 545 suspesion is set up is much better than the E39 540 and the improvements are obvious to me.

Insolation: The E39 M5 has a "throatier" exhaust, but that's by design. The E60 545 is an increadibly insolated car. From what I can tell, at high speed, the E60's exhaust and wind/road noise is noticebly quieter. Again, that is not to say its good or bad, it all depends on what you want. 

Suspension: Now we know that the E39 M5 has a firmer suspension, but on a twisty, I honestly can't say if the stock M5 suspension will out perform the E60 545. The big surprise is the "active suspension". I admit I am aggressive driving thru my favorite turns and curves. I have been thru turns w/ posted limit of say 25 and whoop around the turn at speed of 3.X+ (do the math, I will neither confirm or denie on a public forum on possible incriminating evidence  ) and the E60 sits thru the turn as flat as if it was on rails. Yeah, I have the m5 for 3 yrs to toy around w/ and I am beyond impressed w/ what the E60 can do. :eeps: 

Power: Yeah.. well... while the 4.5 valvetronic engine is impressive in power and smoothness. But the S62 M5 engine is cream of the crop BMW M-Power. Sooo... yeah the 545 lose without a doubt... NEXT!!...

Style: Not going to touch this one. You like what you like, and I like what I like....take your pick. Both cars are beautiful but one is a classic beauty and the other is modern beauty.

Ergomics: E39 M5= not bad, not bad E60 545= Good, 7 additional years of development works and it shows. Voice command and I-drive are very intuitive, you just need to get beyond the bad press and take a look at the controls. When you do, you will realize that you'd have to be a moron if you can use the i-drive in the E60.

Audio: I am NOT an audiophile and I thought the E39 M5's M-Audio was pretty good. Well... The Logic-7 opened my eyes. Yeah... The M-Audio SUX  now... The Logic7 system just ruined it for me  Next!!

Let me know if you have any thing else I can render my experienced opinion on. Also check your PM.

Hope this helps,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## neurom (Jan 16, 2005)

beewang said:


> I am blessed to be able to own both cars. So allow me to do my best to break it down for you:
> 
> Ride: E39 M5 has a firmer suspesion setup (no surprise there) and thus the E60 545 is going to be more civilized. However, that is not to say that the M5 is going to be tough as daily driver. I can't agree with that statement, but I will say that the 545 suspesion is set up is much better than the E39 540 and the improvements are obvious to me.
> 
> ...


Beewang:

I do not know if your post helped Robert V, but it certainly helped me. I am strongly considering a 545 sport. I have always been a BMW fan and own a BMW M3 conv which I love, but the recent trends in BMW are making me hesitant to buy another bimmer. I have tested a 545 without the sports package and will be testing one with sports next week. I think this is the car that I want, although I will know better after testing the sports version. There are a few things about the 545 reliability that make me nervous about buying this car and maybe you have some input:

1-I had a 2002 7 series which was in the shop a lot for ignition coil and software problems. After a long fight with BMW, I got rid of it...couldn't trust the car. I am afraid the same thing will happen with the 545, although I am getting the car in the 2nd to 3rd model year.

2-In several forums, I have seen threads, some of them long, with posts of 2004 545 with numerous problems, mostly relating to software. The only one I will mention was one in which someone got a message saying that active steering was activating or something and his steering wheel was stuck while driving-scary. How has your experience been? For how long have you had the car? Ideally, I wished there was data out there that would tell me the percentage of 5 series owners that are not having problems, since I seem to hear a lot more from the owners that do have them.

3-They recently announced that after much criticism, the design of the 7 series will be changed. Specifically, the lines will be softened and the much criticized rear end will be redesign. Although I do not love the new 5 design, I do not hate it and realize that I will be spending most of the time behind the wheel. Photos will be published on January 27 (according to the WSJ). I wonder if they will do the same with the 5. This brings up two questions: will I like a potentially redesigns better? What would it do to the resale value of the 5 series? I think after BMW admits there is a problem with the 7's design and come with a new one, it will really hurt the resale value of the 7 series and potentially the 5 series.

4-I tested the audi A8 and, more importantly, the E55 AMG yesterday. I would like to convince myself that the 5 series is the car for me so I can save 25-30k by not buying the E55. Also, the gas mileage difference is significant. I don't know if you ever driven the E55. I have never driven the 545 sport, so I can't compare. Can you compare the two? My suspicion is that although certainly the E55 will have more power, the 5 series will handle better. The available comfort seats in the 5 series are much more comfortable than the E55. I know the E500 is a more direcet comparison, but I think it is too soft, for me. Have you or anyone else had experience comparing the two cars? Maybe next week I will post again after test driving the E55 AMG.

Sorry for the long thread and I hope to hear from you...it will certainly be very helpful.


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

> I am blessed to be able to own both cars. So allow me to do my best to break it down for you:
> 
> ... Voice command and I-drive are very intuitive, you just need to get beyond the bad press and take a look at the controls. When you do, you will realize that you'd have to be a moron if you can use the i-drive in the E60.


How did you get it to respond to "Jacka$$" ??? "I need directions to Staples Center, Jacka$$!"

;-P

-DanB


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

DanB said:


> How did you get it to respond to "Jacka$$" ??? "I need directions to Staples Center, Jacka$$!"
> 
> ;-P
> 
> -DanB


 :rofl:


----------



## RobertV (Feb 13, 2003)

*So, after thinking so much about this that my brain hurts.......*

I plan to order a new 5 in Oct.
It was tough for me, my heart wanted the M5. 
I found a car that fit my needs and was going to pick it up this weekend: 03 Sterling/Silverstone with 2900miles and all the options except for the sunshade, local seller too (if anyone is interested, look on autotrader.com.) 
Thank you beewang for posting your thoughts and for taking the time to talk with me :thumbup:


----------



## SBIRS (Nov 4, 2004)

RobertV said:


> I found a car that fit my needs and was going to pick it up this weekend: 03 Sterling/Silverstone with 2900miles and all the options except for the sunshade, local seller too (if anyone is interested, look on autotrader.com.)


 :wow: $65k
R U NUTS?


----------



## RobertV (Feb 13, 2003)

*Yup-always have been-nuts that is.*

That was asking price...........I bet he gets those $ in another month, if not sooner.
The price was high, even for a pristine car. 
I know some who paid $68 when brand new.


----------

